# next stop - various orchestral music 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dvořák - Overture Carnival (Last Night of the Proms 2012)*

BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 8 September 2012

youtube comment

_Women should not be allowed to try and play the trombone. They don't have the physical strength for it. They should stick to the tambourine, or triangle._


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Strawinsky: Scherzo fantastique ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 14. Dezember 2012 ∙


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ruzicka: CLOUDS ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

Khatia Buniatishvili, Klavier ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙ 
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

*Uraufführung (World Premiere) *∙

Nice mix of strange tones. There is a fine nerve going throug silent and powerfull sequences


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tsjaikovski: De Notenkraker (integraal) - Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker (suite) (complete)*

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest olv. Yannick Nezet-Seguin
Jongenskoor Rijnmond, Jongenskoor Rivierenland en Jongenskoor Waterland olv. Arie Hoek

Tsjaikovsky: De Notenkraker

23 December 2010, De Doelen, Rotterdam

youtube comment

_Almost as much enjoyment out of watching how the musicians make the story come to life with their instruments as it is to watch the ballerinas prance around to it.﻿_


----------

